
A Robot Finds Its Way Using Artificial “GPS” Brain Cells - billconan
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542571/a-robot-finds-its-way-using-artificial-gps-brain-cells/
======
irascible
I'm curious as to how this is different from existing path finding strategies
such as (ironically) A-Star.

Naming your company after a pathfinding algorithm that has been around since
the 60s, and then claiming that you are doing pathfinding in a completely
different and novel way, smacks of a funding grab to me.

Show me the code.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/21/simulated-brain-cells-
rob...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/21/simulated-brain-cells-robot-
instinctive-navigation/?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000602), which points to this.

